# Need a Whizzer Crank Pedal Arm



## Connor (Nov 7, 2019)

Looking for a Whizzer Crank Pedal Arm for my restored 1946 Schwinn Whizzer. The nicer the condition the better... Thanks!
-Connor


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 8, 2019)

Connor said:


> Looking for a Whizzer Crank Pedal Arm for my restored 1946 Schwinn Whizzer. The nicer the condition the better... Thanks!
> -Connor
> View attachment 1092332



By Whizzer pedal arm you mean one that is double bent to not bang on the case or the tube on the other side?  One bend or two and rechromed? Your only hope is Joe Cargola my number is 920-559-1922.


----------



## Connor (Nov 8, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> By Whizzer pedal arm you mean one that is double bent to not bang on the case or the tube on the other side?  One bend or two and rechromed? Your only hope is Joe Cargola my number is 920-559-1922.




I need the one that is bent on both sides. The one I have now rubs on the case... How can I get Joes Cargola’s number?


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 8, 2019)

Connor said:


> I need the one that is bent on both sides. The one I have now rubs on the case... How can I get Joes Cargola’s number?



Cell number 847-542 5647  He can do an exchange that has been chromed.  Make sure you say both sides.


----------



## Connor (Nov 8, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Cell number 847-542 5647  He can do an exchange that has been chromed.  Make sure you say both sides.



Perfect, thank you!


----------

